# Mohair on a knitting machine... problem?



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has used mohair yarn on a knitting machine. I have lots of Patons Devine mohair blend, but don't want to start a disaster!

Ideas?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I do it all the time, I especially love mohair and its warmth so i make lots of hats and scarves on my machines alth, i do like it best on my bulky...however 'skinny' the base yarn, mohair takes up a lot of room, so I use the bulky. If you don't have one, then use on every other needle for a swatch and see how you like it... i think it might be too hot if knitted on a fine gauge ... it is really warm when worked loosely...


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I would probablly do this on my LK150, which knits bulky.

I was worried that the "fuzzy" texture of the mohair would split and catch on the needle hooks... this was a problem with the yarn I used for my first project - Stitch Nation "Full O' Sheep", which is a roving style. Maybe I need to adjust the tension somewhat, but I wanted a really dense fabric because I'm felting.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You can use Mohair on a chunky machine, or a high tension on a standard. I prefer the chunky. I used to knit Mohair sweaters for a lady who had a boutique.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Many years ago I knitted a fairisle sweater with Ambergora it was very fine, it was beautiful to wear and lovely and warm,It was in a leaf pattern I knitted in a Taupe and Cream colour and had compliments wherever I went. I would love to find this yarn again if anyone has suggestions where I could find similar . I knitted it on a standard knitting machine no bother


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful news! Thanks all!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, mohair works fine on the highest tension on the standard as well. Just make sure that your Kcarriage brushes are not in the down position. I've found that if they are (*in the down position) the hairs of mohair tangle up on the brushes and makes the carriage hard to push and sometimes - in the worst cases - break the yarn.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

No problem. Use it all the time.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, fancy that; I had given up without even trying and thank you everyone : ) for letting me know


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> make sure that your Kcarriage brushes are not in the down position.


I don't think the brushes on my LK150 are able to be changed - does anyone know? The wool roving I just used had this problem also, which is another reason why I was asking.


----------



## carolgeorge (Oct 3, 2011)

One tip I read in old machine knitting magazine was to put wool in plastic bag secured well and put in the freezer for a few hours. some how helps to knit more smoothly.


----------



## KAZ2055 (Feb 13, 2014)

thats great, just got 6 mor 7 balls from the charity shop for £2 (couldnt leave it there for that)
mind you yesterday got 68 x 100g balls of dk and 4 ply and today got another 14 balls of the 4ply all for half price from shop that is closing down (the 4 ply is gorgeous and soft


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> I don't think the brushes on my LK150 are able to be changed - does anyone know? The wool roving I just used had this problem also, which is another reason why I was asking.


The LK150 doesn't have weaving brushes.


----------

